# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  دیپلم دوم تجربی؟

## safari

میشه بعد دیپلم انسانی دیپلم تجربی گرفت

----------


## artim

> میشه بعد دیپلم انسانی دیپلم تجربی گرفت


بله میشه

----------

